# سخونة محرك الاحتراق الداخلي ... الاسباب والعلاج



## يونس فاخر (11 يوليو 2008)

*سخونة محرك الاحتراق الداخلي الاسباب والعلاج*​ 

*ENGINE OVERHEATING*​ 
محرك الاحتراق الداخلي يعمل بالحرارة. الطاقة الكيميائية بالوقود التي تتحول إلى طاقة حرارية عند احتراق الوقود, والتي ينتج عنها طاقة ميكانيكية لدفع المكابس, لإدارة عمود المرفق وتسيير السيارة على الطريق. 
وعلى الرغم من كفاءة المحركات اليوم, فما زلت تفقد الكثير من الطاقة الحرارية المتولدة داخلها. فإن متوسط كفاءة محرك البنزين هو حوالي من 22% إلى 28%. هذا يعني أن أكثر من 2/3 (ثلثي) الحرارة المتولدة من كل كمية من الوقود (جالون/لتر) من الوقود أما أن تذهب من خلال أنبوب العادم أو تسخن المحرك نفسه. محرك الديزل يستفيد أكثر من الطاقة المتولدة بكفاءة تصل من 32 إلى 38%, ولكن هذا يعني إنه مازال هناك الكثير من الفقد في الطاقة التي يجب التعامل معها والتي تفقد عن طريق نظام التبريد. 
ومن العجيب, أنه كلما سخن المحرك كلما ذادت كفاءته. ولكن هناك حد لذلك فإن المكابس ورأس الاسطوانات المصنّع من الألمنيوم من الممكن أن تسخن بشدة ثم تنصهر, نفس الشيء للحديد الزهر. بدأ المهندسون في التفكير في استخدام مواد غريبة مثل السيراميك والسبائك المصنوعة من السيراميك والمعدن للحصول على محركات عالية الحرارة وعالية الكفاءة. وقد تنبهوا إلى أمكانية الحصول على عائد مثمر من استخدام السيراميك, ولكن مازال السيراميك باهظ الثمن وليناسب الاستخدام اليومي لتصنيع الأجزاء. 
*متى يعتبر المحرك الساخن ساخن؟*
معظم المحركات التي تعمل اليوم مصممة على العمل في مدي حرارة من 195 إلى 220 درجة فهرنهيت (90 إلى 105 درجة مئوية). فالمحرك يجب أن يعمل عند درجة حرارة معينة لضمان تحكم أحسن في ملوثات العادم, اقتصاديات أحسن للوقود وأداء عالي. 
سائل التبريد (إيثلين جليكول) مخلوط مع الماء بنسبة 50/50, يغلي عند درجة حرارة 225 درجة فهرنهيت (107 درجة مئوية) في حالة أن يكون غطاء المشع (الردياتير) مفتوح (ضغط جوي). ولكن طالما أن النظام مغلق وبه ضغط, فإن غطاء المشع المصنف 15 رطل/بوصة يزيد درجة حرارة خليط سائل التبريد 50/50 حتى 265 درجة فهرنهيت (130 درجة مئوية). في حالة زيادة تركيز سائل التبريد لتصبح النسبة للماء 70/30 (أقصى قيمة موصى بها), فإن درجة غليان المخلوط تحت ضغط 15 رطل/بوصة (103.5 كيلو بسكال) فإن درجة الغليان ترتفع إلى 276 درجة فهرنهيت (135.5 درجة مئوية).
فهل هذا يعني أن نظام التبريد بخليط من سائل التبريد عند أقصى تركيز (70%) يمكن أن يعمل حتى درجة 135.5 درجة مئوية دون أن يغلي. نظرياً صح ولكن عملياً فلا. فإن الخلوص بين الأجزاء في معظم محركات اليوم أقل بكثير من المحركات المبنية في السبعينات (1970) وفي بداية الثمانيات (1980).
الخلوص بين المكبس والأسطوانة أصبح أقل بكثير لتقليل الغازات المتسربة لعلبة عمود المرفق للحد من التلوث. الخلوص بين ساق الصمام ودليل الصمام أصبح أيضاً أقل لمنع استهلاك الزيت والحد من التلوث. بالإضافة إلى أن العديد من المحركات اليوم تستخدم رأس أسطوانات مصنوع من الألمنيوم وكامة علوية. هذه المحركات لا يمكن أن تتحمل درجات حرارة أعلى من الحرارة الطبيعية. ومعرضة للتلف في حالة السخونة العالية للمحرك. 
في حالة ارتفاع درجات الحرارة عن المعدل الطبيعي, يعني أن المحرك يعمل في منطقة الخطر.
*تداعيات ارتفاع درجات الحرارة:*
في حالة ارتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك, فإن أول ما يحدث هو أن محرك البنزين يحدث له الصفع. يصدر صوت من المحرك ويبدأ المحرك في فقد القدرة عند التحميل نتيجة تأثير الحرارة والضغط ليتعدى رقم الأوكتان للوقود. في حالة استمرار ظاهرة الصفع, فإن تلك الطرقات ستؤدي إلى تلف حلقات المكبس, المكابس, ومحامل (كراسي) عمود المرفق.
الحرارة أيضاً تؤدي إلى ظاهرة سبق الإشعال. فإن الأماكن الساخنة المتكونة داخل غرفة الاحتراق تصبح مصدر لإشعال الوقود. الإشعال غير المتحكم فيه قد يؤدي إلى الصفع بالإضافة إلى استمرار المحرك في الدوران بعد إطفاء الإشعال في المحركات ذات المغذي (الكربراتير). الأماكن الساخنة من الممكن أن تؤدي إلى تلف شديد للمحرك وقد تؤدي إلى حدوث ثقب في سطح المكبس.
من تداعيات سخونة المحرك هو تلف وجه (جوان) رأس الاسطوانات. فإن الحرارة تجعل الألمنيوم يتمدد ثلاثة مرات أسرع من الحديد الزهر. الاجهادات المتولدة من الممكن أن تؤدي إلى اعوجاج رأس الأسطوانات وجعلها تتمدد في الأماكن الأكثر سخونة مثل تلك بين صمامات العادم في الاسطوانات المتجاورة, والمناطق التي يصعب فيها انسياب سائل التبريد مثل تلك المناطق الواقعة بين الاسطوانات. معظم التمدد لرأس الاسطوانات المصنوع من الألمنيوم يكون في الوسط, والذي يؤدي إلى سحق الوجه (الجوان) في حالة سخونة الرأس بالقدر الكافي. هذا يؤدي إلى فقد في حبك الوجه (الجوان) بما يسمح لسائل التبريد والغازات بالتسرب في حالة برودة الرأس. السخونة أيضاً تؤدي إلى قفش عمود الكافة العلوي وتلفه.
وما زال هنالك المزيد, ففي حالة سخونة سائل التبريد فقد يؤدي ذلك إلى غليانه, مما يؤدي إلى انفجار الليات (الخراطيم) القديمة الموصلة للمشع (الردياتير) عند زيادة الضغط. المكابس ممكن أن تؤدي إلى تجريح جدار الاسطوانات أو أن تقفش في الاسطوانات, مؤدية إلى تلف جسيم للمحرك. ساق صمام العادم يمكن أن يجرح أو يلصق في دليله. وهذا قد يؤدي إلى أن قفش الصمامات في وضع الفتح مما يعرضها إلى الاصطدام بسطح المكبس مما يؤدي إلى تلف الصمامات والمكابس وأجزاء مجموعة تشغيل الصمامات. وفي حالة تسرب سائل التبريد إلى علبة عمود المرفق, فيمكنك قول مع السلامة لمحامل (كراسي) عمود المرفق والجزء السفلي للمحرك. 
اشارة تحذير الحرارة لا يمكن تجاهلها. وأن كان بعض السيارات ذات التقنية العالية مثل السيارة الكاديلاك بمحرك نورث ستار يمكنها في حالة انخفاض مستوى سائل التبريد أن تمنع الحريق عن بعض الاسطوانات, لتجعل الهواء يقوم بتبريدها, و تجعل المحرك يعمل بقدرة منخفضة, ولكن معظم المحركات سوف تعاني من تلف شديد في حالة سخونتها. ولهذا يجب التنبية للسائقين بالتوقف عند ظهور أول علامات السخونة. أطفئ المحرك, واترك المحرك ليبرد وابحث عن سبب السخونة وأصلحه قبل أن تأخذ المخاطرة وتسير مرة أخرى بالسيارة.
*أسباب سخونة المحرك:*
السخونة قد تكون بسبب أي شيء يقلل من قدرة نظام التبريد من امتصاص ونقل والتخلص من الحرارة: مستوى منخفض لسائل التبريد, تسريب داخلي أو خارجي, توصيل سيء للحرارة داخل المحرك بسبب تراكم الأملاح الموجودة بالدثار (قميص الماء), تلف المفتاح (الصمام) الحراري (الثرموستات) بحيث لا يفتح, انسياب ضعيف للماء داخل الردياتير, انزلاق قابض مروحة التبريد, مروحة كهربائية غير مناسبة, التصاق اللي (الخرطوم) السفلي للماء, تآكل أو تفويت ريش مضخة المياه, أو قد يكون تلف غطاء المشع (الردياتير).
واحد من القوانين الأساسية الطبيعية تقول أن الحرارة تنساب من المناطق ذات الحرارة العالية إلى المناطق ذات الحرارة المنخفضة وليس بالاتجاه العكسي. الطريقة الوحيدة لتبريد معدن ساخن هو أن تبقيه في تلامس دائم مع سائل تبريد. ولتحقيق ذلك هو أن تبقي السائل في حركة سريان مستمرة. عند توقف عملية السريان, أما لمشكلة ما في مضخة المياه, أو المفتاح الحراري (الثرموستات) أو فقد السائل, فإن درجة الحرارة تبدأ في الارتفاع ويبدأ المحرك في السخونة. 
سائل التبريد يجب أيضاً أن يتخلص من الحرارة التي أمتصها عند مروره خلال جسم الاسطوانات والرأس. ولهذا يجب أن يكون المشع (الردياتير) قادر على ذلك, والذي يحتاج إلى مروحة تبريد لها كفاءة عالية عند السرعات البطيئة.
وأخيراً يجب أن يكون المفتاح الحراري مؤدياً دوره في أبقاء درجة الحرارة المتوسطة للمحرك داخل المدى الحراري المطلوب. في حالة فشل المفتاح في أن يفتح, فإنه سوف يغلق مسار السائل بفاعلية مما سيؤدي إلى السخونة الزائدة للمحرك.
*على ماذا تبحث لتقصي سبب سخونة المحرك؟*
*المفتاح (الصمام) الحراري الثرموستات **(thermostat)**:*
الارتفاع العالي للحرارة يؤدي في الغالب إلى تلف المفتاح الحراري السليم. في حالة أن هناك سخونة زائدة بالمحرك نتيجة وجود مشكلة أخرى, فإنه يجب عندها اختبار المفتاح الحراري أو استبداله قبل رجوع المحرك للعمل مرة أخرى. 
طريقة من الطرق للكشف على المفتاح هو أن تبدأ تشغيل المحرك وتحس اللي (الخرطوش) العلوي, أو تستخدم مقياس حرارة (بدون اتصال) لقراءة درجة الحرارة. يجب أن لا يكون هناك أي أحساس بارتفاع حرارة اللي يسخن المحرك ويفتح الصمام الحراري. في حالة عدم سخونة اللي, فإن ذلك يدل على عدم فتح الصمام. 
هناك طريق أخري للكشف على الصمام, عن طريق رفعه من السيارة وغمسه في وعاء به ماء يغلي (فإنه يجب أن يكون في وضع الفتح حينها). درجة حرارة الفتح الفعلية يمكن معرفتها باستخدام مقياس حرارة (ثرموميتر) موجود بالماء أثناء تسخينه ووجود المفتاح بالماء وملاحظة درجة حرارة الفتح. 
في حالة أن الصمام الحراري محتاج إلى تغيير, استبدله بصمام له نفس المدى الحراري للصمام الأصلي. معظم السيارات والشاحنات الصغيرة منذ عام 1971 تستخدم صمام له تصنيف من 192 أو 195 درجة فهرنهيت. عند استخدام صمام بمدى حراري أقل (للتغلب على مشكلة السخونة) فإنه من الممكن أن يؤدي إلى زيادة استهلاك الوقود والزيت, والتآكل في حلقات المكبس (الشنابر) وزيادة التلوث. في السيارات الحديثة التي تستخدم التحكم الإليكتروني, فإن استخدام صمام حراري بمدى مختلف عن الأصلي, قد يؤدي إلى عدم وصول نظام الحاسب بالسيارة للوصول إلى حالة الدائرة المغلقة متسبباً في مشاكل جامة في الأداء والتلوث في حالة أن نتيجة فشل المحرك في أن يصل إلى درجة حرارة التشغيل المطلوبة. 
*تسريب في نظام التبريد**(leaking)**:*
تسرب سائل التبريد هو في الغالب السبب لمعظم حالة السخونة الزائدة للمحرك. نقاط التسرب تتضمن الليات, الردياتير, قلب المدفئ, مضخة المياه, غطاء الصمام الحراري, حابك رأس الأسطوانات, طبات الحماية من التجمد, المبرد لزيت الناقل الأوتوماتيكي للحركة, رأس الأسطوانات, جسم المحرك.
تأكد من الفحص الظاهري بالنظر لنظام التبريد بأكمله, وقم بعمل اختبار ضغط للمشع (الردياتير) وغطاء المشع. اختبار الضغط سوف يكشف عن وجود تسرب من خلال حابك (وجه/جوان) الرأس وكذلك في حالة وجود شروخ في رأس أو جسم المحرك. النظام السليم بدون تسريب يكون قادر على المحافظة على الضغط لمدة دقيقة أو أكثر. 
وإنه من المهم أجراء اختبار الضغط لغطاء المشع (الردياتير) أيضاً, فإن غطاء ضعيف (أو غطاء بتصنيف أقل ضغط عن المفروض) سوف يؤدي إلى خفض درجة حرارة غليان السائل وقد يسمح بتسرب السائل من المشع. 
*المروحة **:**(cooling fan)*
في حالة المروحة الميكانيكية, فإن معظم مشاكل السخونة الزائدة تكون بسبب قابض المروحة, ولكن في حالة عدم وجود موجه لهواء المروحة فإن تأثير المروحة يمكن أن ينخفض بمقدار 50% (تعتمد على بعد المروحة من المشع) والتي قد تكون كافية لتؤدي إلى زيادة سخونة المحرك في الجو الساخن أو التشغيل الشاق. 
تلف قابض المروحة من المشاكل الأكثر حدوثاً والمسببة لزيادة سخونة المحرك والتي في الغالب لا يلتفت إليها. خواص القابض (الذي يعمل بالسائل) تضمحل مع الوقت, بانخفاض تقريبي في كفاءة الحركة بما يعادل 200 لفة/دقيقة سنوياً. وبنهاية المطاف فإن الانزلاق سيصل إلى نقطة التي عندها كفاءة التبريد لن تكون مجدية ويحدث زيادة سخونة المحرك. (في المتوسط, فإن العمر التشغيلي للقابض يكون مساوي لمضخة المياه (في حالة الحاجة إلى استبدال واحد منهم فإن الأخر يجب أن يستبدل أيضاً).
في حالة أن القابض يظهر عليه علامات تسريب للسائل (خطوط زيت مسال من صرة القابض إلى الخارج), حركة دوران حرة بدون أي مقاومة عند توقف المحرك, أو يتأرجح في حالة دفع المروحة للداخل أو الخارج, فإن ذلك يدل على الحاجة إلى استبدال القابض.
في حالة المروحة الكهربائية, تأكد من عمل دائرة المروحة عندما يسخن المحرك أوفي حالة أن المكيف في وضع التشغيل. في حالة أن المروحة لا تعمل تأكد من التوصيلات الكهربائية سليمة لموتور المروحة, المرحل, حساس الحرارة. حاول أن تصل المروحة بسلك خارجي مباشرة من البطارية. في حالة عمل المروحة, فإن ذلك يدل على المشكلة في التوصيلات والأسلاك, أو المرحل أو الحساس. في حالة عدم الدوران, فإن ذلك يدل على تلف موتور المروحة ويحتاج إلى استبدال. 
* يجب اتخاذ الحذر عند التعامل مع أو بالقرب من المروحة الكهربائية, فقد تعمل فجأة وبدون مقدمات. 
*مضخة المياه **(water pump)**:*
أي تأرجح في عمود المضخة أو تسريب يبين الحاجة إلى استبدال المضخة. في بعض الحالات, المضخة قد تؤدي إلى زيادة سخونة المحرك في حالة أن يكون هناك تآكل شديد في الريش نتيجة الصدأ أو أن تكون الريش فقدت الاتصال بعمود الإدارة. استخدام المضخة الغير مطابقة للمواصفات قد تؤدي إلى زيادة سخونة المحرك. بعض المحركات التي لها سير واحد لإدارة للملحقات (سيربنتين) تحتاج إلى مضخة خاصة تدور في الاتجاه المعاكس للمضخات التي تستخدم سير عادي على شكل حرف V.
*السيور و الليات (الخراطيم/الخراطيش) **(belts & hoses)*:
أفحص حالة السير ومقدار الشد به. السير المرخي والذي ينزلق يمنع المضخة من تدوير السائل بالسرعة الكافية و/أو المروحة الميكانيكية من الدوران بالسرعة الكافية للتبريد.
حالة الليات يجب أن تفحص أيضاً. ينصح بتغيير الليات في حالة أن عمرها التشغيلي وصل إلى خمس سنوات. 
في بعض الحالات يلتصق اللي السفلي للمشع تحت تأثير التخلخل عند السرعات العالية ويعيق انسياب السائل من المشع إلى المحرك. هذا يحدث في حالة أن نابض التقوية داخل اللي غير موجود أو تالف. 
* يجب الحذر عند التعامل مع السيور والأجزاء الدوارة أثناء الحركة, أبعد اليد والأدوات وأطراف الملابس والحلي من التشابك مع السير أثناء دورانه. 
*المشع (الردياتير) **(Radiator**)**:*
من مشاكل المشع الشائعة هي الانسداد (داخلي وخارجي) والتسرب. الأتربة, والحشرات, وأوراق الشجرة وما شابة, يمكن أن تعيق انسياب الهواء خلال قلب المشع وتقلل مقدرة المشع على التخلص من الحرارة. الصدأ والتآكل الداخلي وتراكم الترسبات من الممكن تعيق حركة السائل وتقلل التبريد. الطريقة المثالية لتفقد عملية الانسداد هو عن طريق قياس درجة حرارة سطح المشع (عن طريق مقياس حرارة تحت الحمراء- بدون اتصال مباشر) للبحث عن نقاط باردة بالمشع. في حالة اكتشاف انسداد يجب حل المشع لتنظيفه أو استبداله. التخلص من الماء بالدفع (عكس اتجاه الانسياب) و/أو استخدام الكيماويات يمكن أن يزيل الصدأ وترسبات الماء, ولكن تساهم بالقليل لتسليك انسداد المشع. 
عند أعادة ملئ المشع يجب أن تتأكد من ملئه بالكامل. فإن وجود جيوب للهواء في الرأس, قلب المدفئ, وتحت الصمام الحراري قد يتداخل مع انسياب السليم للسائل والتبريد. في حالة أن نظام التبريد ليس به مسار (صمام) نزف الهواء فعليك أن تفك لي المدفئ مؤقتاً للتخلص من الهواء من النظام ثم يعاد التقريط عليه مرة أخرى. 
* يجب الحذر الشديد عند التعامل مع الردياتير وخاصة عند فتح غطاء الردياتير, ينصح بعدم فتح الغطاء إلى أن يبرد المحرك. فتح الغطاء في حالة سخونة المحرك يؤدي إلى أندفاع السائل والأبخرة تحت ضغط ودرجة حرارة عالية, قد تسبب حروق شديدة بالوجه واليدين. 
*وجود ضغط خلفي بمجمع العادم **(Excessive exhaust backpressure)**:*
انسداد الحفاز هو السبب الرئيسي هنا, ولكن لا يجب استبعاد احتمال وجود انبعاج في أنابيب العادم. افحص حالة التخلخل أثناء السرعة البطيئة (اللاحمل), في حالة القيمة منخفضة وتستمر في الهبوط مع التشغيل, في هذه الحالة أفحص نظام العادم.
* يجب الحذر عند التعامل مع أجزاء نظام العادم, لارتفاع درجات حرارة تلك الأجزاء.
*تأخير أو تقديم زائد للشرارة *(*Retarded or over advanced ignition timing)**: *
يمكن أن يساهموا أيضاً في الصفع وسبق الإشعال.
*سخونة هواء الدخول **(Overheated incoming air)**:*
في المحركات القديم ذات المغذي (الكرباتير) أو الحقن في الخانق, أفحص عمل نظام تسخين هواء الدخول في منقي (مرشح) الهواء. في حالة تلف صمام التحكم في درجة الحرارة ويبقى مفتوح ويسحب الهواء فقط من حول أنابيب العادم, فإن ذلك قد يساهم في عملية الصفع و/أو السخونة الزائدة. وكذلك أفحص صمام رفع درجة الحرارة لمجمع السحب للمحركات القديمة التي على شكل 6-V أو 8-V. في حالة التصاقه في وضع الغلق, فإنه قد يتسبب في تسخين مجمع السحب. 
تحميل الفرامل *(Dragging brakes)**:*
التصاق مكبس الفرامل القرصية أو عدم عتق فرملة اليد بالكامل يحمل المحرك بحمل إضافي شاق. 
العمل الشاق للمحرك *(Overworking the engine)**:*
نظام التبريد في سيارات الركوب الحديثة يعطي الحد المطلوب منه بالكاد وله قدرة محدودة إضافية للتبريد للتعامل مع الحرارة الإضافية الناتجة من عملية سحب سيارة أخرى أو السير بسرعة عالية عند طلوع الطرق الجبلية في الأجواء الساخنة.​*تشخيص أعطال سخونة المحرك:*
*السيارة تسخن بسرعة Engine quickly overheats*
*المحرك يعمل بدرجة جيدة ولكن يسخن بعد فترة قصيرة من العمل. وهذا غالباَ ما يحدث بعد فترة خمسة دقائق من بداية التشغيل أو السير لمسافة ميل (1.6 كيلومتر) تقريباً. وقد تلاحظ أو لا تلاحظ بخار يخرج من تحت غطاء المحرك أو تشم رائحة سائل التبريد. *

*الأسباب المحتملة:*

*1. مستوى سائل التبريد منخفض: أعد ملئ السائل للمستوى المطلب.*
*2. سير المروحة ومضخة المياه قد يكون مقطوع أو ينزلق: شد السير أو قم باستبداله. *
*3. عدم عمل مروحة التبريد الكهربائية: قم بإصلاح المروحة أو استبدلها. أصلح الأسلاك. أو استبدل حساس درجة الحرارة للمروحة. *
*4. ضبط خاطيء لتوقيت الإشعال: قم بضبط توقيت الإشعال.*
*5. يمكن أن يكون هناك تسرب للتخلخل: قم باستبدال خطوط التخلخل عند الحاجة.*
*6. يمكن أن يكون هناك مشاكل ميكانيكية بالمحرك: قم باختبار ضغط المحرك لمعرفة حالة المحرك.*
*7. الصمام الحراري قد يكون مغلق باستمرار: استبدل الصمام.*
*8. وجود تسرب لسائل التبريد: أصلح التسرب وأستكمل سائل التبريد. *
*9. تلف حابك (وجه/جوان) رأس الاسطوانات: استبدل حابك رأس الأسطوانات. *

*سخونة زائدة بالمحرك Engine overheats:*
*المحرك يعمل جيد ولكن يسخن بشدة أثناء السير. * 
*هذه المشكلة تحدث بعد فترة من القيادة المستمرة. وقد تلاحظ أو لا تلاحظ انبعاث بخار يخرج من غطاء المحرك أو تشم رائحة سائل التبريد.*

*الأسباب المحتملة:*
*نفس المشاكل السابقة يضاف عليها التالي:*
*10. السيارة محملة أكثر من اللازم أو تساق بعنف: قلل الحمل وقلل السرعة.*
*11.انسداد في المشع أو انسداد في مسارات المياه بكتلة المحرك: أدفع الماء للخارج بالاتجاه العكسي واستبدال سائل التبريد.*


----------



## ابوالتروس (11 يوليو 2008)

معلومات اروع من رائعة يعطيك 1000 عافية


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وبركة واعانك الله على المجهود الذي تبذله .

واشكرك بأسم ادارة الملتقى ودمت ذخرا لنا .

وهذه مشاركة اخرى حول الموضوع اضغط هنا  .

ومن الله التوفيق .


البغدادي


----------



## يونس فاخر (11 يوليو 2008)

مرورك شرفني واضافة رائعة جدا اخي شكري ، بارك الله فيك ووفقك الله
شكرا اخي ابو التروس على المرور العطر


----------



## مروان حجاب (11 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (11 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
حقا اكثر من رائع


----------



## بدر حمد (11 يوليو 2008)

موضوع ثري وغني بالمعلومات .. بارك الله فيك ومشكور


----------



## المعتصم الهادي (11 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## bader_m (12 يوليو 2008)

معلومات قيمة و مفيدة 

الله يعطيك العافية 

تحياتي اليك


----------



## يونس فاخر (13 يوليو 2008)

اخواني الاعزاء : مروان حجاب ، احمد ميكانيك ،بدر حمد ، المعتصم الهادي و طاير بالعجة 
اشكر لكم مروركم العطر ، بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ابوالتروس (13 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات واضف اليها :


1- تشغيل مكيف الهواء اثناء توقف السيارة لفتره طويلة 
2- خلل في نابض (spring )غطاء الرديتر


----------



## الهزاز (13 يوليو 2008)

يونس فاخر قال:


> []* في السيارات الحديثة التي تستخدم التحكم الإليكتروني, فإن استخدام صمام حراري بمدى مختلف عن الأصلي, قد يؤدي إلى عدم وصول نظام الحاسب بالسيارة للوصول إلى حالة الدائرة المغلقة متسبباً في مشاكل جامة في الأداء والتلوث في حالة أن نتيجة فشل المحرك في أن يصل إلى درجة حرارة التشغيل المطلوبة.*



عفواً يا استاذ يونس فاخر

ماذا تقصد بحالة الدائرة المغلقة ؟


----------



## جسر الأمل (13 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نادر الوفي (13 يوليو 2008)

مشكووررررررررررر


----------



## م/ أماني (13 يوليو 2008)

شكراً و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## يونس فاخر (13 يوليو 2008)

شكرا اخي ابو التروس على الاضافة والمرور الكريم 
اخي الهزاز : يقصد بالدائرة المغلقة في التحكم الرقمي ان اي جزء من الدائرة سيتم التعامل معه بالتوافق مع الاجزاء الاخرى المكونة لها ، اي وجود حالة من التكامل بين كل اجزاء الدائرة ... شكرا لمرورك الكريم وسؤالك النبيه
كما اشكر اخواني :حمودة البدوي ونادر الوفي و م /اماني على المرور العطر
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## yas_bas (13 يوليو 2008)

ماشاء الله عليك يا باشمهندس 

الله يباركلك وحفظك

وجزاك الله الف خير 

ممكن اهديلك :84:

:56:


----------



## الحارثي2 (14 يوليو 2008)

ما شاء الله، يعطيك العافية على هذه المعلومات
نحن في انتظار المزيد

تحياتي لك


----------



## يونس فاخر (15 يوليو 2008)

اخي Yas-bas : شكرا على المرور الكريم و الهدية مقبولة منك ، الله يوفقك 
كما اشكر اخي الحارثي 2 على المرور العطر


----------



## نادر الوفي (15 يوليو 2008)

ربنا اكتر من امثالك


----------



## نادر الوفي (15 يوليو 2008)

مشكورررررررر علي المعلومه اذا عندك معلومات عن باقي الانظمه ماتبخل علينا


----------



## يونس فاخر (15 يوليو 2008)

نحن في الخدمة اخي الوفي


----------



## engbasb (18 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## نايتي القدره (18 يوليو 2008)

ألف شكر علي المعلومات الثريه وأرجو من المولي عز زجل أن يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## يونس فاخر (20 يوليو 2008)

الله يحفظكم اخواني الاعزاء engbasb و نايتي القدرة وشكرا على مروركما العطر


----------



## م شريفة (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرا يا يونس موضوعك كتير حلو.


----------



## يونس فاخر (21 يوليو 2008)

وانت الاحلى اخي م فيفي


----------



## فتى الجبل (23 يوليو 2008)

يعطيك الف عافيه عالموضوع الرائع


----------



## يونس فاخر (23 يوليو 2008)

الله يعافيك اخي فتى الجبل


----------



## Fennec82 (26 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي.......


----------



## محمد مرتضى تمام (26 يوليو 2008)

مجهود مشكور


----------



## يونس فاخر (26 يوليو 2008)

شكرا للاخوة Fennec82 و محمد مرتضى تمام على المرور العطر


----------



## م شريفة (26 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع المفيد ...
سهل ومبسط وغير معقد ومتسلسل بشكل منطقي ..
شكرا جزيلا.


----------



## dohengineer (27 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ويعطيك العافية.


----------



## عزايز مختار (27 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## يونس فاخر (27 يوليو 2008)

شكرا للاخوان م فيفي ، dohengineer و عزايز مختار على المرور العطر ، وفقكم الله


----------



## فؤاد سلطان (31 يوليو 2008)

شكرا يابش مهندس الموضوع في غاية الاهمية وعندي سوال هو ما سببب سخونة الزيت الهيدروليكي عندما يكونت مستوى الزيت ناقص


----------



## saad_aljuboury (31 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## مصطفي ابو السعود (31 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يونس فاخر (31 يوليو 2008)

فؤاد سلطان قال:


> شكرا يابش مهندس الموضوع في غاية الاهمية وعندي سوال هو ما سببب سخونة الزيت الهيدروليكي عندما يكونت مستوى الزيت ناقص


 
ان سبب ذلك يعتمد على ما تقوم به الدائرة الهيدروليكية:
1 - تحويل القوة إلى ضغط على الاسطوانة الرئيسية 
2 - نقل الحركة من البدال والمؤازر لفرامل العجلات (سائل الفرامل)
3 - توصيل الضغط لفرامل العجلات (سائل الفرامل)
4 - تحويل الضغط إلى قوة (اسطوانات العجلات)
5 - تكبير القوة (التكبير الهيدورليكي)
وان الاجراء الاول ( 1 ) لايتم الا اذا كان مستوى الزيت كاملا وفي حالة نقصه ستتحول القوة الى قوة احتكاك جاف الامر الذي يؤدي الى زيادة الحرارة 
شكرا لسؤالك اخي الكريم وشكرا لمرورك العطر


----------



## يونس فاخر (31 يوليو 2008)

الاخوة سعد الجبوري ومصطفى ابو السعود : جزاكم الله خيرا على المرور العطر


----------



## eng_ sindbad (11 أغسطس 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد حسين مختار (3 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع ثري وغني بالمعلومات .. بارك الله فيك ومشكور


----------



## zain attia (21 ديسمبر 2009)

انا مهندس كهرباء اعمل فى احد مصانع السيراميك اريد مساعدتكم لمن لدية خبرة فى فهم المكابس والمجففات والافران


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 يناير 2010)

الموضوع للتثبيت 
الأخ المهندس يونس فاخر

شاكر جهودك .. 
وفقك الله وبارك فيك.


----------



## م/حسين فكرى (13 يناير 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة لكن هل عدم ظبط التكيهات يؤدى الى ارتفاع حرارة المحرك ام لا


----------



## commander 15 (14 يناير 2010)

موضوع جيد استاذ يونس
ومجهود كبير 
ومتابعة جميلة​


----------



## mhager66 (23 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## commander 15 (23 يناير 2010)

م/حسين فكرى قال:


> شكرا على المعلومات القيمة لكن هل عدم ظبط التكيهات يؤدى الى ارتفاع حرارة المحرك ام لا


 الله اعلم اذا زاد الخلوص يسبب ارتفاع حرارة


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (24 يناير 2010)

> الله اعلم اذا زاد الخلوص يسبب ارتفاع حرارة


نحتاج لشرح السبب .


----------



## مهندس امير العراقي (29 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات المفيدة:28:


----------



## السامر27 (30 يناير 2010)

يسلمووووووووووو

يعطيك الف عافيه ...... مفيد جدا جدا جدا.


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (3 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات ......
ننتظر منك المزيد.....


----------



## محمد حسن محمد حمد (7 فبراير 2010)

موضوع هام ومميز .........شكرا يا أستاذ فاخر


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (8 فبراير 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً
جزاك خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (17 فبراير 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## hirw (18 فبراير 2010)

شكر جزيلا على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (27 فبراير 2010)

مشكور جدا على الموضوع


----------



## ابو العز ديوب (28 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## رفعت سلطان (28 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع القيم المفيد وبرجاء المزيد والتوفيق الدائم المستمر

رفعت سلطان


----------



## أبو ج (3 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود


----------



## وائل007 (29 مارس 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية مشكور يا حبيب على المعلومات
ماشاء الله عليك الله ايوفقك أخي الكريم


----------



## السوداني الاسد (30 مارس 2010)

نشكرك علي المعلومات القيمة بارك الله فيك / ولاكن لم تتحدس عن وش راس السرندل من اسباب السخانة في المحرك وزنه البلوفه ايضان وضعف المحرك وجود شق براس السرندل وجزاك الله خير


----------



## سلام عبدالكريم (2 أبريل 2010)

شكرا اخي جزاك الله 1000خير


----------



## General michanics (2 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## الخط المستقيم (16 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة نتمنالك التوفيق


----------



## فوجي محمد يعقوب (3 مايو 2010)

لك الف شكر علي المعلومات


----------



## tqgate (16 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## FAOUZI 1 (8 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## skyway (13 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووور اخى الكريم


----------



## نوري العقابي (14 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله في المجهودالعظيم الذي بذلتة في هذا الشرح الوافي


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (2 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا علي المواضيع النافعه:75:


----------



## حيدر مناتي (5 يوليو 2010)

مشكور ياغالي موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## hesham007 (7 يوليو 2010)

افادكم الله واعانكم على تقديم الخير دوما


----------



## الرشيدي 1984 (10 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله الف خير*


----------



## محمد988 (12 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور:20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20:


----------



## firebord555 (18 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي


----------



## حسن مصطفي احمد (18 يوليو 2010)

الله يجزيك الجنة


----------



## م.سعد نجم (24 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## فراس الجابري (28 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## جمال شحاتة محمود (1 أغسطس 2010)

:75::75:جزاك الله الف خيرلما بذلتة من مجهود


----------



## mohalim (9 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع متكامل واكثر من رائع .
جزاك الله كل خير.:75:


----------



## منال الحياة (14 أغسطس 2010)

هل محركات البانزين تكمن حرارت المحرك من 97الئ 106


----------



## KHALIDDABABI (14 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكي الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed malik (24 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع متميز حقيقة وفقك الله .


----------



## أسامه أحمد يوسف (26 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا لكم


----------



## king.khadawy (29 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## عيد الرفاعي (7 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرآ جزيلآ كل عام ونتا بالف خير


----------



## حيدر محمد حسين (11 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
شكرا جزيلا على حسن التقديم أتمنى لكم الموفقية والنجاح المستمر


----------



## mohamed alkurdy (12 سبتمبر 2010)

نشكر جزيل الشكر على هذا الموضوع الممتاز


----------



## halim07 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

كيف تختبر ضغط المحرك


----------



## مرسى الاسكندرانى (18 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مرسى الاسكندرانى (18 سبتمبر 2010)

كيف نقلل من سخونة المحرك على قدر المستطاع


----------



## مرسى الاسكندرانى (18 سبتمبر 2010)

هل نقص زيت المحرك سبب فى السخونة


----------



## مرسى الاسكندرانى (18 سبتمبر 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## sesem_m (28 سبتمبر 2010)

بوركت اخي الغالي علي هذا الموضوع


----------



## حيدر مناتي (16 أكتوبر 2010)

Dear brother thank you from my heart


----------



## مستريورك (27 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور يا الغالي


----------



## rock627 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

معلومات مفيدة


----------



## غالب جاسم (29 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوررررر


----------



## fah22 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يجزيك كل الخير ويكتب لك الجنة أنت ومن تحب


----------



## HaMzAsW (17 نوفمبر 2010)

عدم المؤاخذة اخي يونس فاخر ... قد يسخن المحرك بسبب انحسار المياه في الرديتر .. وقد لا يكون سببه اي من الاسباب التي ذكرتها ... قد يكون هناك حرق في جلدة الوجه (التي تفصل الاسطوانات عن بعضها عند المخارج او المداخل عند العادم و الثلاجة وغيرها ) الذي قد يخلط الزيت على الماء في حالات قليلة وفي اغلب الاحيان قد تكون تخلط الهواء الذاهب الى العادم مع الماء مما قد يزيد الضغط على الماء والذي يمنعه من التحرك وتبريد المحرك .. وبإمكانك ان تعرف اذا كان هذا سبب المشكلة عن طريق فتح غطاء الرديتر فإذا احسست بضغط وان الماء يندفع بقوة فهذا يسكون سبب المشكلة .. اما طريقة علاجها فهو عمل شق صغير في غطاء الرديتر مما يتيح للهواء الخروج ولبعض الماء ايضا بالخروج وبإمكانك بعدها ان تمشي بشكل طبيعي 100% ولكن سيكون عليك تعبئة الرديتر بالماء كل حوالي 500 كيلو متر (اذا كنت على سفر) 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوك : حمزة شيخ ورق


----------



## egole (30 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## tarekgad (18 ديسمبر 2010)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooodddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## جمال ال (24 ديسمبر 2010)

رحم الله والديك واذادك من علمه


----------



## fadisat (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*الله يعطيك العافية 

تحياتي اليك*


----------



## سيف2010 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حيدر طالب (26 ديسمبر 2010)

بوركت اخي الكريم


----------



## راعي السوزو (23 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خير
أكثر من رائع


----------



## bader_m (24 يناير 2011)

وعلكيم السلام 

جزاك الله خير


----------



## meemo7777777 (4 فبراير 2011)

*مشكوووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°________¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور*


----------



## علاوي203 (8 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووور ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## هشام حلمي سيد (21 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## اسد نارنيا (27 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
تحياتى الى اداره المنتدى والى كل الاعضاء
لو سمحتم ممكن حد يقولى لانسر كرستاله مو 1999 التكيهات بتعتها تتظبط على كام بالفلر 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## feras.heso (26 سبتمبر 2011)

تسلم ايديك معلومات قيمة


----------

